# Color Scheme Change?



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

On the main index change the background on the top half of the page has changed from black to white and the print colors on the post title descriptions have changed to black, making them pretty much unreadable. Is it me or has something changed in the set up. I am using "Dark Scheme" as my coloring option.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am looking into it now. 

Thanks


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Fixed.

Sorry about that. It was my fault


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks. I feel much better now.


----------

